# Reel Lube



## Basstrackertx17 (Jun 12, 2016)

Anyone use this stuff. I think that's what it said. Or line lube.
Just walking by and it says for mono and braid. Reduces line memory, better casting, 
Never thought about using it really. Does it help with lubing the reel also?
:?: :-k


----------



## Johnny (Jun 12, 2016)

Careful there Tracker !!
there are several products with similar names for different uses.
Real Magic; is for line lubricant
https://www.bassresource.com/bass-fishing-forums/topic/26430-reel-magic-or-real-hype/



Reel Lube; is for the reel itself - not to be intermingled.
and of course, there is the old WD40 - that some swear
by for all kinds of things......

I have a bottle of the Real Magic in my salt water box for my salt tackle
that uses monofilament lines . . . and honestly, I can not tell the difference of before and after.
So, like any product, Read, Understand and Follow the hype on the labels.

And, Bill Dance and Roland Martin get PAID to endorse these products
and they probably don't use any of it in their day-to-day excursions.

*google it* - many, many forums on the net discussing these products.








.


----------



## Basstrackertx17 (Jun 12, 2016)

Johnny said:


> Careful there Tracker !!
> there are several products with similar names for different uses.
> Real Magic; is for line lubricant
> https://www.bassresource.com/bass-fishing-forums/topic/26430-reel-magic-or-real-hype/
> ...


Thanks Johnny.
That's what I thought.
It was real magic. The same can you posted. Like I said I never use it. 
I have wd40 on the boat for the reel itself. I had an old spinning setup that would squeak once in a while. Give her an injection and she was good to go.
Appreciate the reply.
Ty


----------

